# Glee - 'Britney/Brittany' - OAD 9/28/2010



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That was all sorts of awesome. For people who like Brittany, this episode was just great. Tons of great lines from her.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Brittany is becoming my favorite character - she is hilarious!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

'It's like a Jewish cloud"


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Brittany did Britney better than Britney.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Dr. Pepper is a dentist.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

firerose818 said:


> I'm pretty sure Dr. Pepper is a dentist.


lol

So many great lines.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

One of the best episodes of the series.

"This room reminds me of the spaceship where I was probed."

"Leave Britney alone!"

"Is this real life?"


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Not to mention seeing Heather Morris get the dancing/singing spotlight...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Grrrrrr!!!! My fox affiliate was DOA I think. I got 12 minutes of blank screen!!

Looks like I'll be looking for alternative ways to view it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Not to mention seeing Heather Morris get the dancing/singing spotlight...


+1. Heather danced great and she sings better the Britney.

Brittany S. Pierce = Brittany Spears....LOL


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I can't believe they took this long to showcase her dancing. It blew me away. She looked better than the real Brittany and danced just as great if not better. Just to show how great she danced they used professional dancers behind her and not the Glee club members.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow, I had no idea she could dance so well.

She had some funny lines, but almost too many. I kind of like when there are fewer, but since this episode was about her (mainly), it worked fine.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Wow, I had no idea she could dance so well.
> 
> .


It's basically why she is on the show. She was (is) a pro dancer. But last year, you never saw her on screen dancing for more than a second. Have no clue why. I guess they wanted to feature the people singing.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> "Is this real life?"


This is the one that I really laughed at.

This was a very, very weird episode. For some reason, it just didn't feel much like Glee to me. I don't know why. I think it could be that normally there's a more pronounced story, but in this episode it felt more like it was simply a series of music videos.

I liked Rachel's "...Baby One More Time." I liked that they changed up the key and a little of the melody. They rarely deviate from the original recording too much, so it's nice when they do. I also liked Brittany and Santana's "Me Against the Music."

Shu performing on stage with the club, doing a Britney song, was 5 or 6 kinds of disturbing... almost as disturbing as seeing that much of Jacob (the nerdy Jewish kid). I think I need a little brain bleach after both.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Great googaly moogaly. Brittany out-Britneyed Britney. And Britney herself showed up quite a few times.

Who was Santana supposed to be in that duet? Madonna?

I agree with Loadstar that Mr. Shue doing Britney was, well, just plain icky. And Jacob made me cringe.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Who was Santana supposed to be in that duet? Madonna?


Yup.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Ugh. The show came back to itself a bit in the last few minutes, but overall I thought this was Glee indulging all its worst instincts. I found it almost unwatchable. 

But yes, props to Heather Morris. Girl can really being it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Wow, Will has terrible taste in music.
Christopher Cross and Michael Bolton? Seriously?

Not a fan of Ms. Spears as I think she's only a fair talent (I know Smeek wants to strangle me for that) but I think the episode worked reasonably well.



cheerdude said:


> Not to mention seeing Heather Morris get the dancing/singing spotlight...


+1
Morris outperformed Spears.

"Finn can fly?"



jsmeeker said:


> It's basically why she is on the show. She was (is) a pro dancer. But last year, you never saw her on screen dancing for more than a second. Have no clue why. I guess they wanted to feature the people singing.


Morris was actually a dancer for Beyonce. She backed up Beyonce at live performances of Single Ladies at more than one awards show.






The producers of Glee brought her in to teach Chris Coffey and Jenna Ushkowitz the Single Ladies dance and decided to cast her as Cheerio number 2.
Then they started giving her more to do until she was made a series regular at mid season last year.

Girl can bust a move.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Heather Morris was hired specifically for her dancing. Glad they finally made use of her.

I agree with Loadstar -- the episode was a bit off. Like the Madonna episode or other one-artist-oriented episodes, there's not quite enough story.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I thought the show found its stride around Kevin's number. Everything from then on fit the actual storyline better.

What's up with the beiste and Finn/Kevin?

Brit doing Slave? Hawt.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

That was some episode. I can't say I love it, but it was fun to watch. Watching Brittnay do Britney was awesome.

I am suprised so many here didn't notice Heather Morris' dancing much last year. She was often featured for her dancing (Safety Dance had her right next to Artie.) But I guess it helps that, in any performance, my eyes are drawn to her and Quinn. 

Rachel in the Britney outfit. YUM! But it is time to move on from the "Rachel is so unsecure that she can't believe Finn actually likes her" story. Let them be a couple (at least until the enevitable breakup.)

Was Mike O'Malley listed as a Regular in last week's credits? I noticed him this week, but I don't remember.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Morris was actually a dancer for Beyonce. She backed up Beyonce at live performances of Single Ladies at more than one awards show.


I had seen Beyonce do single ladies so many times on the talk show circuit, that when she showed up on Glee, I was like, "hey, that's one of Beyonce's backup singers!" I specifically remember seeing Heather perform on the Today show, SNL, and Ellen.

There was a brief interview I read with her a few weeks ago (was it EW?) where the interviewer said as a joke something like, "So, I bet you can do the whole single ladies dance in your sleep". She answered back jokingly something like, "Well actually, yeah, I really can."


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Not to mention seeing Heather Morris get the dancing/singing spotlight...


That girls is some kind of awesome when it comes to dancing. She was better than the original nearly every time.

OTOH, Lea Michelle in "Hit me baby one more time" was scary bad. She need to dance less and sing more.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> OTOH, Lea Michelle in "Hit me baby one more time" was scary bad. She need to dance less and sing more.


And also not sing Baby One More Time again.  It sounded all wrong in the different key, and her voice was too polished for it.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

laria said:


> And also not sing Baby One More Time again.  It sounded all wrong in the different key, and her voice was too polished for it.


Yeah - to me, this was the worst song of the night. Not that Rachael/Lea can't sing, but it just sounded weird being in a key (or two) higher than the original.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

cheerdude said:


> Yeah - to me, this was the worst song of the night. Not that Rachael/Lea can't sing, but it just sounded weird being in a key (or two) higher than the original.


Wasn't watching her-I was watching the HAWT male dancers with her!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

What happened to the new kids from last week?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

JYoung said:


> The producers of Glee brought her in to teach Chris Coffey and Jenna Ushkowitz the Single Ladies dance and decided to cast her as Cheerio number 2.


Chris Coffey? No wonder they're so wired. (Actually, it's Colfer - Colfer Coffey er, Chris Colfer. Then again, I keep calling him Chris Colfax.)



Azlen said:


> What happened to the new kids from last week?


I assume they recorded this episode before they knew who the new kids were going to be. Besides, didn't Charice's character transfer to the school with Vocal Adrenaline (in part because they promised to get her mother a green card)?

-- Don


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Heather Morris auditioned for SYTYCD dance a few years back and just missed the top 20. She was hired on the show for her dancing, specifically to teach them the Single Ladies dance but they kept her on. 

Also there was another SYTYCD contestant in the "Me Against the Music" video. Mark Kanemur danced with Santana. 

This episode did make think that maybe there is something to the rumors that Lea Michele is a diva/b!t$h who thinks it is her show. I can just imagine them telling her it was going to be a Britney show and she demanded to have her two solos. She was totally wrong for "Hit Me Baby One More Time" that should have been Quinn or Britney.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Wow, Will has terrible taste in music.
> Christopher Cross and Michael Bolton? Seriously?


that stuff sells millions of albums, and in a music class it seems worth spending a little time on.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> that stuff sells millions of albums, and in a music class it seems worth spending a little time on.


I think the little time they spent on it in this episode was plenty, thanks.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> This is the one that I really laughed at.
> 
> This was a very, very weird episode. For some reason, it just didn't feel much like Glee to me. I don't know why. I think it could be that normally there's a more pronounced story, but in this episode it felt more like it was simply a series of music videos...
> <snip>
> ...Shu performing on stage with the club, doing a Britney song, was 5 or 6 kinds of disturbing... almost as disturbing as seeing that much of Jacob (the nerdy Jewish kid). I think I need a little brain bleach after both.


I'm with you. The story line felt like nothing more than a weird way to show Britney Spears songs. Usually, the songs seem to accentuate the story, not the other way around. And the nerdy red head kid? WTF? I was waiting for him to drop a "Leave Britney alone!" line, per the youtube sensation weirdo, but instead it went from funny to creepy really quick.


cmontyburns said:


> Ugh. The show came back to itself a bit in the last few minutes, but overall I thought this was Glee indulging all its worst instincts. I found it almost unwatchable.
> 
> But yes, props to Heather Morris. Girl can really being it.


Agreed on this point, too. The very last scene was the only scene that felt anything like a normal Glee episode. (And of course it got cut off for me.)

I don't mind Britney Spears, and I love the Britney character, but I was just never really feeling this episode, dawg, (said in my Randy Jackson voice.)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I think the little time they spent on it in this episode was plenty, thanks.


I agree. 

It's like history class. You gotta at least touch on the big stuff. Now they've addressed that category and can move on to funk. Or have they done funk already?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I was not so impressed with this weeks show. Like all of the "theme" shows it seemed very forced.

I can't believe someone said Brittany was only see a few seconds dancing last year. She was noticeable in EVERY dance scene, partly because he characters hunched, nervous way disappeared.

I didn't like the first two songs, hated the way they slowed down One More Time and sang it without any power, liked Stronger and Only Exception.

I thought all the Brittany stuff was too much also, I love her in the regular shows but they just seemed to wedge too much of her into this one. 

I liked Sue's speech in the cafeteria 

I thought last week was a fantastic hour or TV, this week was pretty disappointing and I'm happy they'll be getting back to standard episodes.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ha, reading back I will just agree with cmontyburns


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

What was with the camera work in this episode? It felt like a documentary, and not in a good way. Very distracting.

Morris's was fantastic. I've noticed her dancing throughout the show--as someone else said, she completely breaks character for it. I just can't decide if that's deliberate or not, like Tina losing her "stutter" when she sings.

Michelle really cannot dance. It was an embarrassment to watch her after Morris.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I had mixed feelings over Rachel's "Baby one more time". She looked pretty good. Until she started to dance. So awkward.

As far as me saying you didn't see much of Brittany dancing in season 1? It's true. You never see her for an extended period of time dancing. you see her in the background. Then close up for like 1 second. back ground. half second close up. She never was really FEATURED while dancing.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> This was a very, very weird episode. For some reason, it just didn't feel much like Glee to me. I don't know why. I think it could be that normally there's a more pronounced story, but in this episode it felt more like it was simply a series of music videos.


I agree entirely. I usually love Glee, but while watching this episode, I really didn't. The whole drugged-up-fantasy thing with professional dancers/costumes just turned this episode into (as you said) a series of music videos. It was all very forced and not an episode I will watch again.



LoadStar said:


> Shu performing on stage with the club, doing a Britney song, was 5 or 6 kinds of disturbing... almost as disturbing as seeing that much of Jacob (the nerdy Jewish kid). I think I need a little brain bleach after both.


The show didn't feel like Glee until they did Toxic, but Shu performing with them was just too weird (especially a song like that). And what was with Jacob? They really took that too far.



cmontyburns said:


> Ugh. The show came back to itself a bit in the last few minutes, but overall I thought this was Glee indulging all its worst instincts. I found it almost unwatchable.


Most definitely. I hope they don't have many episodes like this over the course of the season. I am a bit worried that more and more artists will want an episode that features their music; if that happens, there will be a lot of episodes that have forced stories to accommodate the required songs.



billypritchard said:


> What's up with the beiste and Finn/Kevin?


I hope I am wrong, but my guess is that she is putting Artie on the team to exploit his disability. She witnessed the other players back off of Finn when Artie was in the way. They even said they wouldn't risk hitting him or knocking him over. She had a sly smile after this as she walked away. Putting him on the field would create a situation where the opposing team may be uncomfortable tackling him. I hope this isn't where they are going with it (especially given how she has been treated; she should be better than that), but we have already been told that, in football, she winsshe always wins.



Robin said:


> Morris's [dancing] was fantastic. I've noticed her dancing throughout the show--as someone else said, she completely breaks character for it. I just can't decide if that's deliberate or not, like Tina losing her "stutter" when she sings.


But remember that Tina doesn't actually stutter. It was all an act (hence why we haven't seen it since early in season one). As for Brittany, if they hired her for dancing, they want her to dance well. It would be difficult to really be a stand-out-great dancer if she acted all insecure while dancing. She was probably told to just dance out of character in those scenes. I am sure they could work something into the story about dancing bringing her confidence, but it's probably not necessary.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

LoadStar said:


> This was a very, very weird episode. For some reason, it just didn't feel much like Glee to me. I don't know why. I think it could be that normally there's a more pronounced story, but in this episode it felt more like it was simply a series of music videos.


Exactly. When the musical performances take precedence over the storyline, then we have a problem. And I actually like some of Miss Spears' music.

Not enough Sue this time, but what little we got was precious. I wonder what she has against Britney's music? This is a singer who once had a concert on Disney Channel. You can't get much more family friendly than that.

Loved the way Kurt stood up to Mr. Schuester. About time that kid grew a pair.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Sromkie said:


> I hope I am wrong, but my guess is that she is putting Artie on the team to exploit his disability. She witnessed the other players back off of Finn when Artie was in the way. They even said they wouldn't risk hitting him or knocking him over. She had a sly smile after this as she walked away. Putting him on the field would create a situation where the opposing team may be uncomfortable tackling him. I hope this isn't where they are going with it (especially given how she has been treated; she should be better than that), but we have already been told that, in football, she winsshe always wins.


This could be, but I took her motivation to be more a carry-forward from last week, when she pointed out that she was always a target for abuse, being different -- a woman in a "man's" job. In this episode she sees the football players picking on Artie and Finn for being disabled and "gay", respectively -- i.e. different -- and so puts them back on the team.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> This could be, but I took her motivation to be more a carry-forward from last week, when she pointed out that she was always a target for abuse, being different -- a woman in a "man's" job. In this episode she sees the football players picking on Artie and Finn for being disabled and "gay", respectively -- i.e. different -- and so puts them back on the team.


That's how I first saw it too, and I hope this is the case. I am just not too sure at this point.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I definately went away from it thinking "too many songs" and not enough story. I think Rachael is loco with all this football/no footballs stuff and I want to punch her. 

John Stamos was HOT! I would have loved to have seen him singing/dancing up against Will.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Sromkie said:


> I hope I am wrong, but my guess is that she is putting Artie on the team to exploit his disability. She witnessed the other players back off of Finn when Artie was in the way. They even said they wouldn't risk hitting him or knocking him over. She had a sly smile after this as she walked away. Putting him on the field would create a situation where the opposing team may be uncomfortable tackling him. I hope this isn't where they are going with it (especially given how she has been treated; she should be better than that), but we have already been told that, in football, she winsshe always wins.


Somebody on the show said that they would use Artie as a "battering ram." Fortunately for them, they don't seem to use the same rules as everybody else in the country (for example, that touchdown they scored in the game where Kurt kicked the winning extra point shouldn't have counted) - the whole concept of being allowed to use a wheelchair on the field (even if they do cover up all of the metal parts with padding) notwithstanding, he won't be very effective unless he goes fast, and that won't happen unless he's pushed, which I think is illegal (although that might only apply if he is carrying the football at the time).



mwhip said:


> Heather Morris auditioned for SYTYCD dance a few years back and just missed the top 20. She was hired on the show for her dancing, specifically to teach them the Single Ladies dance but they kept her on.
> 
> Also there was another SYTYCD contestant in the "Me Against the Music" video. Mark Kanemur danced with Santana.


Nothing new about this; SYTYCD finalists Katee Shean, Comfort Fedoke, and Kherington Payne (or, as I like to call her, 'Ington - i.e.Twitchington minus Twitch) were part of the reform school show choir (the one coached by Eve) when they did their "Bootylicious" number last season, and Lauren Gottlieb, Jason Glover, and Janette Manrara were in Vocal Adrenaline in at least one episode (although at least one of them has admitted that they get singers to do the singing you hear - only New Directions has the same people do the singing and dancing).

-- Don


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

SorenTodd said:


> I wonder what she has against Britney's music? This is a singer who once had a concert on Disney Channel. You can't get much more family friendly than that.




I think it was obvious that she has a problem with the post-Disney Britney.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> There was a brief interview I read with her a few weeks ago (was it EW?) where the interviewer said as a joke something like, "So, I bet you can do the whole single ladies dance in your sleep". She answered back jokingly something like, "Well actually, yeah, I really can."


I think what she said about that (perhaps in a different interview) was actually, "It's like the alphabet to me."

In the Baby One More Time number, one of the upfront backup dancers, wearing the green tank top... holy cow she had some _crazy_ 6-pack abs! Everytime she was on the screen they just jumped out at me. 



SorenTodd said:


> Exactly. When the musical performances take precedence over the storyline, then we have a problem.


See, I'm pretty sure that if it weren't for the musical performances, I probably wouldn't be watching this show. I find the storylines infuriating and most of the characters unlikable.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

betts4 said:


> John Stamos was HOT! I would have loved to have seen him singing/dancing up against Will.


I don't doubt that we will be seeing that at some point.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Robin said:


> Morris's was fantastic. I've noticed her dancing throughout the show--as someone else said, she completely breaks character for it. I just can't decide if that's deliberate or not, like Tina losing her "stutter" when she sings.


Or it could be that dancing is when her character "comes alive".

I remember back in High School, I had one classmate who was very shy and softspoken. I liked her well enough but she was easy to overlook.

The day after cheerleader tryouts, I was talking to one of the girls who tried out and she told me that "Shy Girl" tried out.
I was like, "Seriously? Her? Well that must have been a disaster".
And she said "No, she was fantastic. I was knocked out by by her performance".

And Shy Girl did make the cheerleader squad.
And she was pretty good as well.
Still somewhat shy when not cheerleading though.



betts4 said:


> John Stamos was HOT! I would have loved to have seen him singing/dancing up against Will.


Stamos has done some Broadway, I would think that's coming up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Heather Morris is a dancer who can sing. Lea Michele is a singer who can dance. I'm glad they are taking advantage of the former type, because they are loaded up with the latter.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> that stuff sells millions of albums, and in a music class it seems worth spending a little time on.


Yeah, but what was he playing in the Corvette?

Add Journey to that and you have a horribleness trifecta.
You only need REO Speedwagon to complete the set.


----------



## aRKade (May 22, 2002)

Are they going somewhere with Shue being a total d'bag this year? He used to be the nice guy who put it a ton of extra time, effort, money, etc. with the Glee Club, ya know, for the kids. And he was the sweet, caring guy that Emma had a crush on. Now he won't let the kids do the songs they want, tries to push songs on them they don't like, gets in screaming matches with them and inserts himself into numbers where he isn't needed. Plus he basically dumped Emma because she was a virgin/wouldn't put out. Now that she has found someone who she really seems to like and is getting her to open up more he seems like he is trying to steal her away.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Good point; he really does seem out of character in this episode.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Stamos has done some Broadway, I would think that's coming up.


Plus he has toured with the Beach Boys.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

The Spud said:


> Plus he has toured with the Beach Boys.


Wasn't his character on Full House a rock musician and didn't he perform on the show more than once?
(I don't know, I never really watched the show.)


----------



## Tyrannosullyrex (Oct 6, 2004)

busyba said:


> Good point; he really does seem out of character in this episode.


I think that was kind of the point. He was trying to be more Carl-like to get Emma's eye.

Just an observation, there was an awful lot of neon signs around every time Carl mentioned that Schu was a good looking guy, it was VERY called out.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I definately went away from it thinking "too many songs" and not enough story.


And that's the thing I'm confused about. I thought I read that Ryan Murphy (Glee's producer) said that one thing they weren't going to do going forward was continue to cram 5 or more songs into an episode.... yet the two episodes this so far this season feel like the balance is more music, less plot.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I agree.
> 
> It's like history class. You gotta at least touch on the big stuff. Now they've addressed that category and can move on to funk. Or have they done funk already?


Episode 21 from last season was titled "Funk." Ironically, there was very little funk music in it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The complaints about this episode not having enough plot/story are valid. But I still thought the episode was a whole lot of fun. Maybe if people aren't into the Brittany one liners, they may not like it. Or if they don't like Britney.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> This was a very, very weird episode. For some reason, it just didn't feel much like Glee to me. I don't know why. I think it could be that normally there's a more pronounced story, but in this episode it felt more like it was simply a series of music videos.





cmontyburns said:


> Ugh. The show came back to itself a bit in the last few minutes, but overall I thought this was Glee indulging all its worst instincts. I found it almost unwatchable.





Sromkie said:


> I agree entirely. I usually love Glee, but while watching this episode, I really didn't. The whole drugged-up-fantasy thing with professional dancers/costumes just turned this episode into (as you said) a series of music videos. It was all very forced and not an episode I will watch again.


These. Probably my least favorite episode of Glee to date. Whenever the songs start, I pull out my iPhone and start playing a game. I don't care about the dancing or the music videos. I just like to listen to the music and watch the story. And since the story in this episode sucked, and the music was way overproduced and didn't sound like any of the cast was actually singing, I give it a major :down:.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I listen to Christopher Cross in my Volvo. Sailing is a fantastic song on the Dolby Pro-Logic sound system.



I am so lame.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Jesda said:


> I listen to Christopher Cross in my Volvo. Sailing is a fantastic song on the Dolby Pro-Logic sound system.
> 
> I am so lame.


"Sailing" will always have a special place in my heart... Possible TMI


Spoiler



It was playing on the radio when I got my first BJ at the tender age of 14 in the summer of 1980. Good times, good times. 



Brad


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Episode 21 from last season was titled "Funk." Ironically, there was very little funk music in it.


Wasn't that because none of the kids knew what funk really was?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

bsnelson said:


> "Sailing" will always have a special place in my heart... Possible TMI
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Possible?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just a quick question: What was up with the scene where the real Britney Spears was in the hallway of the school wearing a Cheerios outfit and talking to some of the New Directions members? Was this more of the anesthesia halucination and I just didn't realize it, or was there some legitimate in-story reason why Ms. Spears was actually at their high school?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just a quick question: What was up with the scene where the real Britney Spears was in the hallway of the school wearing a Cheerios outfit and talking to some of the New Directions members? Was this more of the anesthesia halucination and I just didn't realize it, or was there some legitimate in-story reason why Ms. Spears was actually at their high school?


It was a part of Artie's dream sequence (leading into his performance of "Stronger.")


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just a quick question: What was up with the scene where the real Britney Spears was in the hallway of the school wearing a Cheerios outfit and talking to some of the New Directions members? Was this more of the anesthesia halucination and I just didn't realize it, or was there some legitimate in-story reason why Ms. Spears was actually at their high school?


I think she was in the cheerleader outfit to be in a cheerleader outfit.

It's 'Glee'. They break out into a dance routine during a football game. It's all in good fun. Just enjoy it.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought Britney looked old.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> I thought Britney looked old.


Well, she is older than the actors that portray high school kids. Wikipedia says she'll be 29 in December.


----------



## ira_l (Sep 23, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Stamos has done some Broadway, I would think that's coming up.


He is also a talented drummer.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Well, she is older than the actors that portray high school kids. Wikipedia says she'll be 29 in December.


Geez. Now _I_ feel old.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm sure it's just me, but it cracks me up that so many people criticize this episode as weak, or even unGlee-like, whatever that means, when it was written and directed by the series creator, Ryan Murphy. I'm pretty sure he has the final say on what Glee is.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have to truefully say that I will take Brittany S Pierce over Brittany Spears any day.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I never noticed this girl 'til this episode.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> I never noticed this girl 'til this episode.


Her lines are discussed here every week


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

balboa dave said:


> I'm sure it's just me, but it cracks me up that so many people criticize this episode as weak, or even unGlee-like, whatever that means, when it was written and directed by the series creator, Ryan Murphy. I'm pretty sure he has the final say on what Glee is.


Yes it's just you. He writes and/or directs a lot of episodes and most are completely different than this, so Glee has a style and this episode did not fit that style. Pretty simple really.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> Yes it's just you. He writes and/or directs a lot of episodes and most are completely different than this, so Glee has a style and this episode did not fit that style. Pretty simple really.


But it still had a lot of great stuff in it from Brittany.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> But it still had a lot of great stuff in it from Brittany.


Which I didn't really enjoy  I've always loved her character but I found it to be too much and forced in this episode. I read her role was to be increased and it kind of worried me.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> "Leave Britney alone!"


Dude, you totally missed it! It was "Leave *Brittany* alone!"


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

What a sh**y episode! All this was was a glorified collection of music videos recreated by the cast.

And apparently, according to the show, Britney Spears can cure cancer, walk on water, and makes the trains run on time. According to this episode, we should all quit our jobs and bask in the holy glory that is Britney Spears. What a crock of sh**.

In 50-100 years, Britney Spears alleged "music" will not be sung or thought about. They treated her with such reverence, like her "music" deserves a place alongside such artists as The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, or Frank Sinatra, to name a few.

And to see a character like Tina, whom so far has shown a vast differential in her clothing, taste, and music, act all giddy when She Who Shall Not Be Named was brought up, was totally out of character and then some.

(To add insult to injury, this talentless person shares the same birthday as me, year and all.)

Note to Ryan Murphy: television episodes have actual storylines and plots. Remember that the next time you write one.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Note to Ryan Murphy: television episodes have actual storylines and plots. Remember that the next time you write one.


Ever since the Madonna episode, it has been clear that the show will take time off from its usual storyline to have these standalone episodes dedicated to the cast singing a performer's/group's songs, pretty much for the sole purpose of giving the "Gleeks" the opportunity to purchase them from iTunes.

I seriously doubt this will be the last time this sort of thing happens on the show, and can only suggest that you pay more attention to Fox's TV press releases (FoxFlash is the main site, although The Futon Critic does a good job of displaying them as well), so that you will have enough warning to plan something else to do the next time it happens.

-- Don


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> Ever since the Madonna episode, it has been clear that the show will take time off from its usual storyline to have these standalone episodes dedicated to the cast singing a performer's/group's songs, pretty much for the sole purpose of giving the "Gleeks" the opportunity to purchase them from iTunes.
> 
> I seriously doubt this will be the last time this sort of thing happens on the show, and can only suggest that you pay more attention to Fox's TV press releases (FoxFlash is the main site, although The Futon Critic does a good job of displaying them as well), so that you will have enough warning to plan something else to do the next time it happens.
> 
> -- Don


Thanks, FOX's PR department.

At least the Madonna-themed episode had a plot. This was a blatant, crass, POS. The show is on the razor's edge as is. I'm a fan of Emma but the show keeps relegating her to the background so as it stands now, Sue is the only reason the show's worth watching.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

it's only a TV show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> it's only a TV show.


In other words, "Leave 'Britney/Brittany' alone!"


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Seriously - is it REALLY worth the vitriol you are spewing? 

Life's too short. If you don't like it - change the channel...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Wow.. This is nuts

I thought Brittany was universally loved by the Glee fans. We get an episode that features her prominently. Tons of one liners. Extended dialog. Featured performer singing and dancing.

And people get pissed.

So weird.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Wow.. This is nuts
> 
> I thought Brittany was universally loved by the Glee fans. We get an episode that features her prominently. Tons of one liners. Extended dialog. Featured performer singing and dancing.
> 
> ...


I adore Heather Morris and think she's very talented, and that the lines given to her character are hilarious.

I despise Britney Spears.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> I adore Heather Morris and think she's very talented, and that the lines given to her character are hilarious.
> 
> I despise Britney Spears.


Don't be a hater! Like the show for the stuff you love. (Brittany!)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Wow.. This is nuts
> 
> I thought Brittany was universally loved by the Glee fans. We get an episode that features her prominently. Tons of one liners. Extended dialog. Featured performer singing and dancing.
> 
> ...


I like the Brittany character. I don't mind Britney's music. I just thought the way this episode was put together was poor. The music wasn't really integrated into the storyline - they just came up with a loose story structure to justify showing a bunch of music video reenactments. It reminded me of old sitcom clip shows. They just had some loose story for a few minutes as a wrapper for the clips they wanted to show.

Also, I really dislike all the overproduction they're doing on the singers voices. I understand that's what the original songs sound like, but this is supposed to be a HS glee club. I want to hear what these songs sound like when they're sung by a talented show choir that can harmonize. I already know what the songs sound like after a producer spends hours and hours in the booth doctoring the recordings because that's what the originals sounded like.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I like the Brittany character..I just thought the way this episode was put together was poor. The music wasn't really integrated into the storyline - they just came up with a loose story structure to justify showing a bunch of music video reenactments. It reminded me of old sitcom clip shows. They just had some loose story for a few minutes as a wrapper for the clips they wanted to show.


Exactly. That's my point.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> I despise Britney Spears.


Um... why?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I think the whole Brittnany thing was to show the conflict that their teacher has with them. Glee club members and Wil dont always agree on things. What I was turned off by was Wil trying to get Emma back by buying a new car and trying to look hip. That isnt his him.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bahh... So what. It was still fun to watch. So much so, I am gonna re-watch it catch all of Brittany's lines.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

jsmeeker said:


> bahh... So what. It was still fun to watch. So much so, I am gonna re-watch it catch all of Brittany's lines.


I wish I had kept it on the TiVo just to hear Brittany's lines again. She was hilarious this ep.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> I adore Heather Morris and think she's very talented, and that the lines given to her character are hilarious.


I have been a big Heather Morris fan ever since she joined the show. I googled her and found out about her dancing. She always stands out to me during the dance numbers. I was happy when she started getting more and more lines! This episode was great as far as show-casing her. And seeing here in the green outfit during the slave number was icing on the cake!


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

I hate Britney Spears, and I honestly think she is a no-talent hack. That being said despite the music videos, this was one of the funniest episodes ever. The music videos fit, because all of the kids were drudged up.

My only problem is why did the guys have a problem with Lady Gaga last season, but this season they had no problem with Spears?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Because Lady Gaga is all about the image while Britney was about the performances of catchy and popular tunes.

The haters here probably would have flipped when the High School band came to our elementary school and played the theme from CHiPs back when that show was on TV.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Britney Spears is just a performer.
She does not write her own music. All of her dance moves are planned by someone else. She is just a face. She has no real talents of her own except being white trash, if that's a talent.

This episode, along with the Lady Gaga and Madonna ones seem to be nothing more than ads for these artists. Still, the Madonna one was easily enjoyable as the Madonna stuff wasn't entirely in your face. Lady Gaga is relevant now (not 10 years ago) so these kids actively being into that music I'll accept, but this episode had three remakes of music videos. Am I watching TRL or Glee? I also cant see that many people so into Britney Spears today, even kids that age.

I didn't completely hate the episode, Brittany was funny, and she can really move. If the show just becomes a way for artists to bump their music sales and all of the music and singing acts just feel like music video remakes I'll probably have to tell my wife she's going to be watching it by herself.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

robojerk said:


> Britney Spears is just a performer.
> She does not write her own music. All of her dance moves are planned by someone else. She is just a face. She has no real talents of her own except being white trash, if that's a talent.


She had the talent to execute the dance moves. And to look hot.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

robojerk said:


> If the show just becomes a way for artists to bump their music sales and all of the music and singing acts just feel like music video remakes I'll probably have to tell my wife she's going to be watching it by herself.


If you're as cheerful during the episode as you are afterwards she'll probably be pretty happy about that.


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought the episode was very enjoyable and liked it a lot. Maybe not great, but it was fun, funny and I actually liked the music video dreams.

I don't get the hate. It's not like they do this every week. This is only the second time they have had an episode showcase one performer. Even the Lady Gaga episode only had two of her songs, and the rest were by other performers. It's nice to change it up and have fun episodes.

I loved Britney's character and that she got a chance to shine in this episode. The one-liners are always classic. I also really liked the Glee club's version of Toxic and the dream sequence for Me Against the Music.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

For me it's not the theme, I thought Madonna and Lady GaGa eps were fine. I just thought it was a lazy episode with uninteresting music, mostly (Stronger was good ). Having most of the song being dreams was just weak. Ep1 this season was great and this was such a let down.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Just an absolutely awful episode. Love this show, but this ep did not advance the storyline whatsoever. If this season becomes nothing but singing and dancing numbers, it will quickly deteriorate and be cancelled. The story must be central, and right now, there just isn't much of a story to focus on.


----------

